# Springfield, IL Snow Thread 2011/12



## LoweJ82 (Nov 16, 2010)

Didn't see one so I figured Id start it off. Lets hope we can log lots of snow in here this season. Do we have any or many from Springfield or close by?


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

I've seen a couple guys on here from your area, but most of the central IL guys are in the peoria & bloomington areas.


----------



## LoweJ82 (Nov 16, 2010)

yea Ive noticed a few from decatur and thought I had seen a one or two out of springfield. 

well see if any more pop up


----------



## dieseltech (Sep 7, 2011)

Hey guys! Im from good ol decatur... Puke


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

dieseltech;1369934 said:


> Hey guys! Im from good ol decatur... Puke


:laughing: ..........


----------



## dieseltech (Sep 7, 2011)

No really...when i thought about it i think i threw up in my mouth a little!


----------



## ChevyHD4X4 (Mar 3, 2003)

dieseltech;1370050 said:


> No really...when i thought about it i think i threw up in my mouth a little!


and some time's we can smell you.. :laughing:


----------



## dieseltech (Sep 7, 2011)

Hey atleast we leave ourselves on the map with that smell...everyone who isnt from here and live close like central illinois always say ooooooo i remember that place. It stinks! Lmao. Yup thats us


----------



## webbytech (Oct 17, 2008)

North side of the County (Athens, Williamsville, Sherman) here


----------



## LoweJ82 (Nov 16, 2010)

yeap Decatur stinks I will never forget the first time I went there, I remember talking about a bad smell as we got close and how bad it was by the plant, going over the bridge was the worse by that big scrap place think the plant is mdm. Hell I have even smelled Decatur while working in Lincoln. pushed and pulled pipe/cable all over this state.

is it ever going to snow?


----------

